# Roosters or Hens?



## Hailee's Herd

Tell me what you think. I know that this Araucana is a hen:

















I am pretty sure that this is a hen. She is a Rhode Island Red/Arcaucana cross:









This is also a Rhode Island Red/Araucana cross. Do you think it is a rooster? I don't know how old it is, but it is younger than my Araucana and it is a little bigger. 









Here is my Silkie, Cricket. I am starting to think it is a hen, but I have always called it a rooster. What do you think?


----------



## KW Farms

The Rhode Island Red/Araucana cross looks like a rooster, the rest look like hens to me. I'm not the greatest with chickens, but that's how our rooster looked when he was younger. BTW,,,the chicken on the bottom....oh my gosh,,,is so darn cute!! I want one! and I don't even like chickens very much!


----------



## StaceyRosado

check for hackle feathers. That is how you can tell

or try this forum http://www.backyardchickens.com I think it is.


----------



## RunAround

The blue colored cross looks like a hen to me, and the brown cross looks like a rooster. Not sure about the silkie. I've never had those before.


----------



## Hailee's Herd

KW Farms said:


> The Rhode Island Red/Araucana cross looks like a rooster, the rest look like hens to me. I'm not the greatest with chickens, but that's how our rooster looked when he was younger. BTW,,,the chicken on the bottom....oh my gosh,,,is so darn cute!! I want one! and I don't even like chickens very much!


Cricket is the sweetest chicken!!! Yeah, even if you don't like chickens you have to love him.  
Which one do you think is the rooster? The gray one or the brown one. They are both crosses.

Stacey, I have been to that site. I just haven't registered there yet.

Thanks everyone for your opinions!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

All could be hens. The blue americana cross could be a roo but its hard to be sure. Could be a hen.


----------



## Cinder

First, I agree with Stacey... register at backyardchickens.com and post the pictures there. They are a wonderful group of chicken people with decades of experience.

Where did you get your Araucanas?

I'm thinking that the RIR/Araucana is a roo and all the rest are pullets. But, I've never had Araucana's so I'm guessing using other breed characteristics.

The silkie has the longer head feather thing of a Roo going on but not the comb/wattle growth. So, my guess would be pullet.


----------



## Kittikity

I say the blue cross is a roo and the rest are hens.. With the silkies, the males get broader, knobbier combs then the hens.. Her's you can tell from the face on pics that it's not raised very high..


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Thanks everyone!
I just had to post this pic:


----------

